# Thank you for a wonderful source of Masonic Information.



## Tom G Offer (Mar 25, 2010)

The notification read 'Tom G Offer, You are member of Masons of Texas for 43 day(s) now but  haven't posted anything yet.'
This means get off my duff and introduce myself!
I was very fortunate to attend GL annual in Waco three years ago but have not been able to arrange things to return ,Yet.
I have been very honored to be a Grand Lodge of Texas Representative in the Grand Lodge of Prince Edward Island.  My wife Rita and I have been wintering in Corpus Christi and I've really enjoyed the Brethren of Del Mar Lodge here.  A great group of men!!
We are going to winter at the Bentsen Grove RV Park in Mission next year and I am looking for a contact for a Masonic adventure next winter.  Sooo if anyone is equipped with such info about the area please contact me.  Thank you for allowing me to lurk in the background on your web site
V.W.  Tom G. Offer
Hiram & Lebanon Lodge #3
Summerside, Prince Edward Island
Canada.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Brother Tom!


----------



## Raven (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Bro.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------

